# Drinking With Zoloft



## Trek (Apr 12, 2010)

I just started zoloft, and I want to know if I can drink (very little, like 1 beer or something) along with it. I tried to call my doc but he's on vacation for 2 weeks, and there is a social thing coming up and I don't want to be the only one there without a beer in their hands.


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

I found that I couldn't drink when I was on Zoloft. I would be sick for a couple of days every time I did. I know of people who drink on it just fine though. You'll never know unles you try.


----------



## netsavy006 (Jul 11, 2010)

You shouldn't drink while on Zoloft. I believe If I remember Zoloft interacts with alcohol.


----------



## SBP21 (Jul 21, 2006)

I drink a lot more than 1 beer on Zoloft all of the time without any problems. I'm pretty sure you will be fine with drinking just 1 beer.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, you can drink on Zoloft. The only thing is that you will get drunk alot easier. It makes one beer feel like 2 or 2 beers feel like 4. Something along those lines.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I do, rarely, but used to drink up to a 6 pack every damn day while on zoloft.

I'm still healthy, though I rarely drink anymore. I'd say if you were already a drinker, drinking isnt going to kill you. Take precaution and ask your doctor first, especially if you are on a high dose.

IMO, drinking, like zoloft, puts your liver to work. Don't really want to take too many things. Maybe give your liver a break.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

it doesn't give me any problem. i'm fairly certain it negates the antidepressant effects of zoloft, though. so it's just like skipping your meds except you get drunk faster.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

In general (moderate) drinking is no problem while on SSRIs. One has to be more cautious when combining alcohol with benzos as those potentiate each other.


----------

